# HGV - Ridiculous Exchange Ratio into Hilton Honor Points



## rmather (Dec 22, 2017)

I just tried to take my 2018 HGV Points and convert them to Hilton Honor points. They have REDUCED the exchange ratio. You now give up a full 7 nights at your home resort for just over 2 nights credit at a Hilton Hotel.
There are certainly other reasons to *consider* a HGV product but I recommend that Hilton STOP emphasizing this feature as a benefit.Personal opinion - it verges on fraudulent.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 22, 2017)

HGVC to Honors points has always been a horrible exchange.  The main problem is that Hilton continues to increase the points needed to stay at the various hotels, and at the same time the exchange rate of HGVC to Honors points has not changed in many years (currently 25:1).  Now that HGVC and Hilton are separate entities, I don't see that improving in future.  While some Hilton Club properties exchange at 50:1, it is still rarely a good trade, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 22, 2017)

Preaching to the choir here, try going on the Facebook group for HGVC Owners, they love exchanging points because HHonors points never expire ( just devalue lol).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 22, 2017)

Whenever someone brings it up, I say:
You'd give up a long weekend at a resort to get 1/2 a night at a Hampton Inn.

_But this thread belongs in the Hilton forum, as it's more about the Hilton system, than an Exchange._
.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 22, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Preaching to the choir here, try going on the Facebook group for HGVC Owners, they love exchanging points because HHonors points never expire ( just devalue lol).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



In my first few days owning I figured out that in exchanging HGVC points for Hilton Honors  Points you exchange a week at a timeshare resort for a couple of nights at a hotel.  Wow what a deal!!!

I look at this as a "benefit" with as of much use as having a 3 foot wide 6 foot deep trench around your entire house so you can't leave.

I am not on facebook so I don't know what they say about it.  However, if they are talking favorable about this "benefit" I hope you have had your say to set them straight, and I guess I am glad that I don't waste my time with people who can't do simple math.


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 22, 2017)

Are you saying that you got a lower number of HHonors points per HGVC point than the past or just that you can't get much for the HHonors points.

Your post implied that the actual number of HHonors points has gone done (vs what you can get for them).

Thanks!


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 22, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> I am not on facebook so I don't know what they say about it.  However, if they are talking favorable about this "benefit" I hope you have had your say to set them straight, and I guess I am glad that I don't waste my time with *people who can't do simple math*.


Oh, trust me -- that Facebook group is _filled_ with people who can't do simple math.  The defense of buying direct and "upgrading" is rampant, and using HGVC points for Honors and other "benefits" (RV rentals, airfare, etc.) is often touted as a "great deal".  It is almost comical at times and sort of like watching a train wreck:  you are amazed at the carnage and just can't seem to turn away! 

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 22, 2017)

I have never enjoyed using Facebook.  Too much fake news. Perhaps the posters who like the conversion are HGVC employees.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 22, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Oh, trust me -- that Facebook group is _filled_ with people who can't do simple math.  The defense of buying direct and "upgrading" is rampant, and using HGVC points for Honors and other "benefits" (RV rentals, airfare, etc.) is often touted as a "great deal".  It is almost comical at times and sort of like watching a train wreck:  you are amazed at the carnage and just can't seem to turn away!
> 
> Kurt



I have a bunch of friends that I graduated High School with who socialize on face book.  I am not a member, so if they want to communicate with me on facebook they need to thru my husband who is on all the time.  They know him better than they know me.  I spend my computer time researching and booking timeshare vacation possibilities, airlines, rent a cars, and activities since we vacation about 130 days a year.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> Are you saying that you got a lower number of HHonors points per HGVC point than the past or just that you can't get much for the HHonors points.



No one said that you get a lower number of HH-points per HGVC-point.
Many years ago, at the dawn of time, they actually increased that number.
But it was so long ago that the event is now shrouded in the mists of time.

Rather, Hilton Hotels has increased the # of HH points required to book a room.
You may get the same # of HH-points, but you won't get the same # of nights.
Folks around here refer to HH-points as HHonors pesos (like Delta FF miles).

.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 22, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Oh, trust me -- that Facebook group is _filled_ with people who can't do simple math. The defense of buying direct and "upgrading" is rampant, and using HGVC points for Honors and other "benefits" (RV rentals, airfare, etc.) is often touted as a "great deal".
> 
> Kurt


I do have another thought about this part of your quote.  We use our timeshares to maximize our vacationing as much as possible in warm climates in the winter on a very limited budget.  We return to the same places that we enjoy many times to get out of the cold in the winter which is a major objective of ours.  Some people don't have that need or desire.  They do have the desire and the resources to go to different places on every trip.  Therefore, being able to exchange their timeshares into hotel points and go to any place they want is important to them whether it is economic use of points or not is not important to them; it is possible so it is good.


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 25, 2017)

I crunched some numbers maybe a year or so ago.  Depending on your maintenance fee and where and when you stay.  You could easily convert to HHonors points and spend $600 dollars on a room that costs $138 a night.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 25, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> I crunched some numbers maybe a year or so ago.  Depending on your maintenance fee and where and when you stay.  You could easily convert to HHonors points and spend $600 dollars on a room that costs $138 a night.



We purchased timeshares with the goal of vacationing less expensively in better accommodations in warm climates in the winter.  When I purchased my first HGVC timeshare resale I checked out the conversion to Hilton Honors and figured that you get 2 nights in a hotel for a weeks timeshare vacation.  That is less nights in worst accommodations so it didn't make sense to me.  Therefore, I saw that as something that wouldn't be good for us. 

A coworker of mine told me about the Hilton American Express credit card to get Hilton Honors points for using it.  I went that route to get my Hilton Honors points to receive free hotel rooms in locations that don't have HGVC or HGVC is not available.  To me that is the way to go.  Use the HGVC points in HGVC resorts.


----------



## Janann (Dec 25, 2017)

@PigsDad I'm one of the people in a Facebook group who posts the math on the conversions, and like you I'm amazed about how many people routinely convert to HH points.  Highest and best use of HGVC is always a timeshare vacation.  If you are really stuck and can't travel then HH points might be a worthy last-ditch effort to salvage something.  However, a lot of people seem to have bought HGVC so that they can regularly travel on HH points.  Just paying cash for hotel nights is more cost-effective.


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 25, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> We purchased timeshares with the goal of vacationing less expensively in better accommodations in warm climates in the winter.  When I purchased my first HGVC timeshare resale I checked out the conversion to Hilton Honors and figured that you get 2 nights in a hotel for a weeks timeshare vacation.  That is less nights in worst accommodations so it didn't make sense to me.  Therefore, I saw that as something that wouldn't be good for us.
> 
> A coworker of mine told me about the Hilton American Express credit card to get Hilton Honors points for using it.  I went that route to get my Hilton Honors points to receive free hotel rooms in locations that don't have HGVC or HGVC is not available.  To me that is the way to go.  Use the HGVC points in HGVC resorts.



I used to work at getting HH points before the split between HGVC and Hilton. If you faxed in HGVC receipts, they would refund everything spent at a resort except Open Season rates.  They stopped doing this a few years ago then jacked up the number of points needed for a HH hotel room (and stopped the advantageous points and miles combos) - so I switched to building up Marriott points with a credit card more often that Hilton. 

I still use my HHonors Amex at HGVC sometimes, in addition to paying my MFs with it. The card has no fee, and they still reimburse HGVC fees, so I am still building some HH points for free - but they don't go nearly as far as they used to.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 25, 2017)

GTLINZ said:


> I used to work at getting HH points before the split between HGVC and Hilton. If you faxed in HGVC receipts, they would refund everything spent at a resort except Open Season rates.  They stopped doing this a few years ago then jacked up the number of points needed for a HH hotel room (and stopped the advantageous points and miles combos) - so I switched to building up Marriott points with a credit card more often that Hilton.
> 
> I still use my HHonors Amex at HGVC sometimes, in addition to paying my MFs with it. The card has no fee, and they still reimburse HGVC fees, so I am still building some HH points for free - but they don't go nearly as far as they used to.


I am confused on what you mean by refund?  You get refunded the money spent?  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 28, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I am confused on what you mean by refund?  You get refunded the money spent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I apologize, I completed misstated what I meant. They would give me the HH points on money spent during an HGVC stay as if it was a hotel stay - except they would not give HH points for Open Seasons rates which also show up on your bill upon checkout but are marked as already paid.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 28, 2017)

GTLINZ said:


> I apologize, I completed misstated what I meant. They would give me the HH points on money spent during an HGVC stay as if it was a hotel stay - except they would not give HH points for Open Seasons rates which also show up on your bill upon checkout but are marked as already paid.


Ok thanks.  I thought it was some unknown awesome perk!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Dec 31, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Oh, trust me -- that Facebook group is _filled_ with people who can't do simple math.  The defense of buying direct and "upgrading" is rampant, and using HGVC points for Honors and other "benefits" (RV rentals, airfare, etc.) is often touted as a "great deal".  It is almost comical at times and sort of like watching a train wreck:  you are amazed at the carnage and just can't seem to turn away!
> 
> Kurt



And this is one of the many reasons that I've also never had a Facebook account...because...why?

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 1, 2018)

brp said:


> And this is one of the many reasons that I've also never had a Facebook account...because...why?
> 
> Cheers.


Oh, I find it quite entertaining! I would much rather hear opposing opions than hide under a rock or only be surrounded by like-minded people.  To each their own!

Kurt


----------



## brp (Jan 1, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Oh, I find it quite entertaining! I would much rather hear opposing opions than hide under a rock or only be surrounded by like-minded people.  To each their own!
> 
> Kurt



Absolutely love differing opinions. Life would be pretty boring being surrounded by like-minded people all the time. Very easy to find them in the real world, though, and usually far less inane chatter and bickering out here. Also, less likely out here to hear about the most recent piece of pizza someone had.

But, yes, YMMV!

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 1, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Oh, I find it quite entertaining! I would much rather hear opposing opions than hide under a rock or only be surrounded by like-minded people.  To each their own!
> 
> Kurt



I am a member of a few Facebook groups, including a couple of HGVC focused groups.  I do occasionally learn things, though more often its what to do or when to visit a certain resort than best strategies for purchase.


----------



## colatown (Jan 2, 2018)

Most people in the HGVC Facebook group drank the Kool Aid and thought it was delicous.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2018)

brp said:


> Absolutely love differing opinions. Life would be pretty boring being surrounded by like-minded people all the time.



OTOH, I get enuff differing opinions in my own house. I don't need to join a group for that.
IOW, I wouldn't mind being surrounded by like-minded peep at all... Bore me some more.
.


----------



## thare (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm points crazy when it comes to credit card hotel/airline points.  Generally the value of hilton points are 0.5 cents to 0.7 cents. IE 100K HH points are worth ~$700 in hotel rooms.  Another example is you can regularly get rooms at HHV for $200 per night, but use 50K points.  

Occasionally you can get luck with higher redemption, but generally it is tough to get better. With 5th night free, and a peak date/time at a specific hotel, obviously you can get into the 2 cent range but it is really really tough (IE new years eve in times square). HH points are also regularly devalued, and some resorts have limited/no availability.  HH points are also easy to get, nearly every credit card points system can get points over there (from a virgin atlantic conversion).  Also, SPG points are much more valuable (1.5 cents to 2 cents, followed by hyatt at 1.5 cents, and marriott/ihg in the 0.7 cents to 1 range), although a lot of the value is where/when. 

Literally the only reason I'd tell someone to convert HGVC points into HH points would be to top off an account. Otherwise unless you literally are going to have points expire (because you had a cancellation) there is no point, it is much better to just sell your points for the year to someone on fire sale prices.


----------



## James McStay (Mar 7, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Oh, trust me -- that Facebook group is _filled_ with people who can't do simple math.  The defense of buying direct and "upgrading" is rampant, and using HGVC points for Honors and other "benefits" (RV rentals, airfare, etc.) is often touted as a "great deal".  It is almost comical at times and sort of like watching a train wreck:  you are amazed at the carnage and just can't seem to turn away!
> 
> Kurt


I think the Facebook groups have a number of HGVC employees in them posting Fake news. I got kicked off them when I posted that people should avoid the sales meetings, under a topic a guy went to a sales meeting was offered 7000 points for $54,000 and bought exactly the same points in the same resort for $3750. People said oh you dont get bonus points oh you dont get Elite. Elite gives you the wonderful benefit of $10 off booking fee and a different room key.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 7, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> No one said that you get a lower number of HH-points per HGVC-point.
> Many years ago, at the dawn of time, they actually increased that number.
> But it was so long ago that the event is now shrouded in the mists of time.
> 
> ...


Hilton has been the only timeshare system to ever increase the #of points you get when converting from a timeshare unit.  Marriott for example has some 30+ year owners who get the same # of points when converting as they did back then.  The points required for staying and new categories with higher levels have been added throughout the years.  The old timers tell of stories when they could convert a week at an Orlando resort and get 2 first class plane tickets to Europe, 7 nights in the highest category hotel for a week in Europe and a voucher for a car rental to boot.  That same conversion today would be lucky to get 2 nights in the same hotel and not enough left over for anything else and the MF's were around $600 vs the $1300-$1600 they are today.


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 7, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Hilton has been the only timeshare system to ever increase the #of points you get when converting from a timeshare unit.  Marriott for example has some 30+ year owners who get the same # of points when converting as they did back then.  The points required for staying and new categories with higher levels have been added throughout the years.  The old timers tell of stories when they could convert a week at an Orlando resort and get 2 first class plane tickets to Europe, 7 nights in the highest category hotel for a week in Europe and a voucher for a car rental to boot.  That same conversion today would be lucky to get 2 nights in the same hotel and not enough left over for anything else and the MF's were around $600 vs the $1300-$1600 they are today.



After the recent increases in HH points needed, I have quit trying to build up HH points and now focus on Marriott.  You used to find deals using HH including advantageous cash + points - but now the HH points are worth very little to me.

The idea you would buy a TS from Hilton to get HH points once had some validity - but now it has none - but they keep trying it.  And they find victims every day.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 7, 2018)

I stay at Hiltons, but not so much for the points any more. Just used to it, I guess.
I also don't use my Hilton AmEx much any more. Other CC's have better benefits.

.


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 7, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Hilton has been the only timeshare system to ever increase the #of points you get when converting from a timeshare unit.  Marriott for example has some 30+ year owners who get the same # of points when converting as they did back then.  The points required for staying and new categories with higher levels have been added throughout the years.  The old timers tell of stories when they could convert a week at an Orlando resort and get 2 first class plane tickets to Europe, 7 nights in the highest category hotel for a week in Europe and a voucher for a car rental to boot.  That same conversion today would be lucky to get 2 nights in the same hotel and not enough left over for anything else and the MF's were around $600 vs the $1300-$1600 they are today.


Sadly now, with the realignment and separation of HGVC and Hilton, we are not likely to see another increase. It’s unfortunate as the 50:1 that NY gets is almost decent. To bad if you owned there it wouldn’t count for all your points. I’m actually surprised they haven’t added an increased conversion rate for elite members as that would be a good sales feature for the uneducated.


----------



## hurnik (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm kinda wishing I could snag a Marriott reasonably cheap, but with the resale difference, it adds up.  I like that Marriott gives "points to points" for the hotels vs. the horrible rate that Hilton has.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 7, 2018)

hurnik said:


> I'm kinda wishing I could snag a Marriott reasonably cheap, but with the resale difference, it adds up.  I like that Marriott gives "points to points" for the hotels vs. the horrible rate that Hilton has.


The point ratio for turning in a week with Marriott is also horrible.  No much better than Hilton in my book.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 7, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Sadly now, with TD realignment and separation of HGVC and Hilton, we are not likely to see another increase. It’s unfortunate as the 50:1 that NY gets is almost decent. To bad if you owned there it wouldn’t count for all your points.
> 
> The reason they give you such a "descent" conversion for your points from NYC timeshares is that they love to get the economic opportunity to rent out a NYC timeshare with the high demand and high hotel rates in NYC.  Some one who purchases a NYC timeshare and pays the maintenance is spending a great deal to have that valuable asset; not using it but converting it to Hilton Honors points is a major sacrifice which they need to have that high conversion rate incentive.  Those are the reasons why it doesn't count for all your points.


----------



## hurnik (Mar 8, 2018)

frank808 said:


> The point ratio for turning in a week with Marriott is also horrible.  No much better than Hilton in my book.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Good to know.


----------

